# should keep snowplow or get new one with new atv



## polaris guy 5 (Jan 17, 2009)

i have a 1991 polaris 250 trial boss it's paid for it self. I just want to get something newer and niceer like a sportman or the new 400 ho by polaris. i have a cycle country blade right now and i was thinking if i should keep it or get the new polaris lock and ride snowplows that are easy to hook up.


----------



## hondarecon4435 (Mar 13, 2008)

i say moose rapid mount maybe a vplow


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

get a new one


----------



## kenidaho (Dec 27, 2008)

get a new one and keep teh old one in case the new breaks down or if you have a ban snow storm you can use both if there is some one to run the old one.


----------



## pby98 (Oct 15, 2008)

*new atv keep plow*



kenidaho;720394 said:


> get a new one and keep teh old one in case the new breaks down or if you have a ban snow storm you can use both if there is some one to run the old one.


 i agree with this


----------



## polaris guy 5 (Jan 17, 2009)

would keep old machine if can get tranny fix cheap i just had enough of sinking money into it it old and time to move on. the only thing is it has a three year motor and that is the only thing worth keeping.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

alot of keep the old system or get a new blade also depends upon how much are you plowing?
are you going to plow more places with a bigger and newer quad or your just gonna keep doing your own and that's it?

as far as the Rapid Mount. yep super easy to hook up and unhook the plow. Question is how many time a season are you gonna hook up your plow? 
if your a put the plow on in fall and then take it off in spring then the rapid mount really dosn't get you any advantage. if your a put the plow on to due snow removal and then the plow comes off so you can have the ATV for other use's then it would be worth it.

but if your gonna have the plow on all season either keep your CC plow or get a Moose plow with the Push tube that go under the ATV They will hold up longer than the Rapid Mount.
the Rapid mount is good its just the Push tubes with the Mid ATV mount is better. the only reason to get the rapid mount is if your in the put plow on to plow snow and then plow comes off atv so you can use atv for other things between snow falls.

also what size blade you have now? a bigger machie means you could get a bigger blade to push more snow.

shooting from the hip I'd say sell your old quad with the blade and get a new blade for your new machine.
either Rapid mount if you need the on/off in season or a push tube mount if your put plow on for season and take off in spring.

good luck 

also what is your area you plow? 
if we know the area your plowing can help you make a better choice as to what type of plow suits your needs best.
2 car drive or due you have a 1/4 mile gravel drive?

sublime out.


----------



## polaris guy 5 (Jan 17, 2009)

i plow town drives that are two stall and my moms out in the country in rual iowa i been useing my brothers 450 sportman with a 48 inch glacier plow (the first model they made), i would go bigger but we had a 60inch but it was wrecking everyone grass when we were doing side walk. that why we go with the 48inch. also i did a lady drive way a day after are last snow. she called late and when i did it i was plowing heavy snow that was a foot too 2 feet in areas and i thing a bigger blade would have made that harder to due. cause i think with a smaller blade the atv has a easier time of busting it was threw the hard pack stuff.


----------



## polaris guy 5 (Jan 17, 2009)

the reason i want the easy attach blade is i am tried of frighting with the mid monts and running my brothers setup i thing the push tube mid mont can get me more hang up when doing country drives cause we don't have any thing else to do them with. I was bust threw 5 foot difts last week and have to leave a half foot a snow on drives threw on first pass. so the high blade hieght came in hand to get the weight to back threw the snow.


----------



## Joesno (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a polaris sportsman 400 and all i have at least had to take it in the shop once a year. In the last two years i have put 2500$ into it. I just got it back from the shop the other day and i asked the guy what brand he would recommend because i have More money in repairs Then my machine then is worth. He said that polaris.... He said he would recommend the suzuki King Quad or the new polaris XP which is nothin like the other polaris's. 99.9% new he said. Everything is different except for the name. He said its the best quad outhere right now. And the steering is so incredibly easy without power steering. so if you want to spend 7500$ and have the best machine then get the Xp550.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

go with the Moose Rapid mount and get your self a 50" County Blade, you'll have the quick on/off that you want plus the High Lift height that your talking about and it will fit on the sidewalks I think and with the tapered side you be able to throw and roll the snow farther for the sidewalk's.

or the Glacier system from what I have read is the same as the Moose rapid mount.


----------



## polaris guy 5 (Jan 17, 2009)

my brother had the 400 before he got the 450 and he really hasnt had a poblem with them main thing he done to them is replace the transmisson belts. On his old 400 he had over 2000 miles on it and never really had to sink much money in to it. i been look at the moose rapid mounts vs the polaris plow but i think their almost the same price.


----------



## polaris guy 5 (Jan 17, 2009)

question for any since my 250 is midsize quad. i was woundering if any has ever heard any thing about the hawkeye which is now the new 400 H O from polaris.


----------

